# What’s going on?



## Grateful12

I’m convinced I was pregnant 
I’ve been sick, nauseous, headaches, cramps etc. 
I’m cd23, last night small brown mucus on wiping this morning I’m bleeding. 
also did this test and I’m sure I see a line.. 
can implantation be heavy? I thought it was a spot of blood.. any ideas?


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like the start of a line. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Grateful12

Bevziibubble said:


> That looks like the start of a line. Fingers crossed!

i thought so too, so why am I bleeding ‍♀️ I’ve had so many symptoms this month, vomited, nauseous every day, cramps that needed a hot water bottle etc 
I’m on day 23 so early to be my period but implantation is a few spots isn’t it?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Grateful12 said:


> i thought so too, so why am I bleeding ‍♀️ I’ve had so many symptoms this month, vomited, nauseous every day, cramps that needed a hot water bottle etc
> I’m on day 23 so early to be my period but implantation is a few spots isn’t it?

  
It could be implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed


----------



## MrsT116

Any progression? Xx


----------



## Grateful12

Still bleeding heavy, lost one very big clot this afternoon.. yesterday I need to wear to pads, flow is never this heavy. Still feeling very queasy though.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry about the bleeding :hugs:


----------

